# FireStorm Armada (Dindrenzi)...Project



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Hey everyone,

So I was having a little chat with a 40k buddy of mine and we both decided to get into Firestorm Armada, hes getting the Terran (they have shields = GAY). I picked up the complete set of Dindrenzi and man do the models look fantastic!

The Battleship is freaking HUGE! You can see the size camparison to a 40k Chimera, its almost 7 inchs long. 

Anyways, so far so good, seems the new molds they are using for the ships are much better. I was reading some reviews that back when they first started, some of the ships turned out real bad with mold lines here and there and some parts were broken. Everything seems to be in order now with the models, just the normal cleaning of flash from the resin.

So without further ahdo, here are just a few pics before I get started!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Really interesting DoE! I will be following this one. Will be cool to follow a log that isn't GW or PP.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Like Midge, I will be very interested to see this one develop.

How do you intend painting them colour wise?


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

I've never heard of this system. Is it similar to BFG? Nonetheless, I'll be watching this one.

FFX

ps. Nice Paasche paintbooth... I'm pretty sure I have the same one.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Midge913 said:


> Really interesting DoE! I will be following this one. Will be cool to follow a log that isn't GW or PP.


Indeed, decided to try something else for a bit!



Viscount Vash said:


> Like Midge, I will be very interested to see this one develop.
> 
> How do you intend painting them colour wise?


Well, I think I am going to try for the Black/Boltgun metal Sinister look that they have on the cover...Hopefully I should have the battleship done tomorrow.



Firefighter X said:


> I've never heard of this system. Is it similar to BFG? Nonetheless, I'll be watching this one.
> 
> FFX
> 
> ps. Nice Paasche paintbooth... I'm pretty sure I have the same one.


LOL, yes it is the Paasche booth and I love it! As for BFG, I have never played it so I can't really compare. I watched some youtube videos of Firestorm Armada and really liked the reviews so I decided to give it a shot.

The nicest thing the company did was allow you to buy the rule book and inside the rule book they give you 4 of the 7/8 races starter set ships that you can photo copy and have paper battles with to see how you like it. 

I havent played or really read the book yet...got side tracked with some other stuff.


----------



## Mike3D6 (Jul 25, 2008)

Very interesting! never heard of this game, following thread!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Alright, got alot done with my fleets, well I guess I should really say I got half of them put together and base colors on them. Here is a group shot of the first half of the fleet assembled and ready for primer.

I decided to work on the Cruisers first, so I finished the first three. I went back and forth on the colors for a while. Not being able to make my mind up sometimes is frustrating.

My wife took the good camera with her to Jamaica so I am left with the little shitty one until she gets back =(

There is highlighting on all the edges and raised parts, hard to see because the camera SUCKS! I freehanded the black strips on the wings because I was getting frustrasted with the masking tape. I decided to add some space ship windows on the bridge (if you were wondering what the white lines were)

All and all I think the cruisers turned out well, keep in mind they are quit smaller then what you see in the pictures, something like 3 and half inchs.

Let me know what you think!
Regards,
DoE


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking pretty good man. I would love to see some better quality photos, but from what is ther it looks like your fleet is gonna look pretty cool on the table top. I like the addition of the windows, that's a nice touch.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Well, after much debate, I decided to go back to the drawing board with the fleets as I really wasnt happy with the original look.

So I repainted several of the smaller escort ships (They are only about 1 inch in length) until one struck me as "Looks pretty cool"

I can already tell it will take a little bit of work on the larger models because I used a black ink on all the panel lines, and they, the larger models have lots more panel lines...it just seems and looks much better in my opinion.

Anyways, heres a couple pics of the escort ship.

As always, please let me know what you think.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

I've been wanting to get a fleet of these for ages since I first seen them, how good are they as models? I'm going to be following this one closely.


----------



## Something Yellow (Nov 22, 2009)

I know its been awhile since any activity but this is really cool! I wanted to start a Battlefleet Gothic army but when comparing prices (one GW ship is $55 where an FA set of 10 is $50!) so with a bigger range and cooler looking models - this cheap is just great! I'm going to try and convince my friends to start 

I'd love to see where your fleet is at now!


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

Good to see some more Spartan Games love out there. Looks awesome! You've inspired me to put up some of my Prussian Empire stuff for Dystopian Wars


----------

